

Show HN: 2 year bootstrap.  HTML5 app platform (Cloud IDE + App Store + Desktop) - edfg
http://www.kulapa.com

======
edfg
Hi,

Founder here, Long time lurker of Hacker news. Wanted to officially launch
here and thank everyone for all the great advices and articles over the years.
We're really excited to offer a product like ours to developers everywhere.

Thanks!!

Eddie

------
jim94087
Cool looking app generator.

